# Stock Screener



## putkey007 (8 January 2018)

Hi All,

Long time lurker, first time posting. Apologies if this has been asked before, jus twanted to see if there was a screenign service that i use for ASX stocks? free or even cheap at least?


----------



## luutzu (8 January 2018)

putkey007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time posting. Apologies if this has been asked before, jus twanted to see if there was a screenign service that i use for ASX stocks? free or even cheap at least?




A typical broker have these when you set up an account with them - for free.


----------



## putkey007 (8 January 2018)

luutzu said:


> A typical broker have these when you set up an account with them - for free.




Thanks Iuutzu. I have used Commsec and Interactive brokers, but I can't see any screeners.

By screeners I mean fundamental ratios like P/B ratios, EBITDA etc. Anywhere I can use fundamental ratios in a screener?


----------



## putkey007 (8 January 2018)

Came across this while I was looking at some property data:

http://sqmresearch.com.au/equities/equities.php


----------



## luutzu (8 January 2018)

putkey007 said:


> Thanks Iuutzu. I have used Commsec and Interactive brokers, but I can't see any screeners.
> 
> By screeners I mean fundamental ratios like P/B ratios, EBITDA etc. Anywhere I can use fundamental ratios in a screener?




You can customise the filters.

I guess it does help narrow the field down a bit. 

Might also want to check out www.shortman.com.au [?] I use it here and there to see what stocks are shorted and whether it can be a contrarian play. Though most of those making the list tend to be well deserved, as far as I can guess it anyway.


----------



## thephenom (24 March 2018)

Have been looking for a good screener myself lately. Nothing free is any good it seems out there. 
All i am looking for is a screener that will show me gappers each day...


----------



## Stockbeep (7 May 2019)

You can try Stockbeep. Several scans set up for ASX traders

https://stockbeep.com/au/gap-up-stocks


----------

